# Datagrid drucken [VB6]



## Sarah (18. Dezember 2003)

hallo welt

{
gibt es eine möglichkeit in vb6 den inhalt eines datagrids zu drucken?
Ich habe über ein HTML-Template nachgedacht - aber bin davon nicht wirklich überzeugt - der inhalt des grids ist einfach zu variable, als dass, ich mich auf HTML verlassen will [in bezug auf spalten anzahl etc.]

vielleicht kennt einer eine gute lösung?
}

lg, Sarha


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Vielleicht könntest du den Inhalt des Datagrids über Access Als Bericht ausgeben ... -> http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php3?pid=661
Screenshot -> http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php3?pid=443
Datagrid, Recordset ausdrucken,da haben wir es ja -> http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=438

Gruß Tom


----------

